# 07 gmc radio



## Wayne Loard (Aug 3, 2007)

new style o7 gmc 1500 truck. extended cab. mid line radio. rear speakers have poor audio quality and volume. dealer replaced speakers and radio, then stated thats all its going to do. I cant buy this. what is wrong with the design or radio? any ideas? I am technically able to fix it.
wayne


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Truck still under warranty? If so...contact your GM Zone office - this sounds like they're trying to get out of fixing it under warranty.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Wayne, from my experience I try not to use really heavy wattage speakers because they usually have a "hard sound" and need a lot more power to drive.
Always try to use speakers that are adequately power matched to the amplifier.

The way the speakers are mounted has a lot of effect with sound quality, but cheap radios usually are not capable of really good effect.

I would suggest temporarily trying a couple of reasonable speaker enclosures with similar speaker impedence and wattage just to see if the radio is capable of decent sound. These might be simple ones from a home stereo player etc.

If you do try this be careful with the speaker leads and ensure the thing is not powered before you experiment.

Chances are you will find your radio is lacking.

I like Clarion and Pioneer brand radios but you will have other decent brands available there.
Many cheaper radios also have poor distance pick-up so watch out for the "you get what you pay for" part.

I am assuming you have front and rear speakers.

If you spend a fair bit of time in your machine it is worth getting a reasonable radio, in the area of at least 20 watts per channel with internal amplifier in the actual radio, this keeps it simple.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## Wayne Loard (Aug 3, 2007)

///Thanks for you input
Wayne


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Wayne Loard!
Like they said the dealer is trying to not have to deal any more :grin:. He's got your money now, the alternatives are these. 
1. try putting some cheap insulation behind the speakers to give the music a fuller base sound(richer). Also you could try "Dynamate" it's a rubbery Tarp like substance that will stiffen the sound for you as well.
2. You could tear the original speaker, then go back and say why didn't your "tech" find this :smooch:?
3. Find out the size and go buy a good quality pair, if they don't improve the sound take them back tell them it didn't improve the sound I want my money back. 
Hope we helped you, If so let us know:wave:.


----------



## Wayne Loard (Aug 3, 2007)

Tnx to all. Before I start experimenting I plan to contact a responsible person at GM. The dealer was not interested in giving me that info. Any ideas?


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Wayne, don't talk to them, but sit down and write a properly descriptive letter of your situation and action so far taken and ensure it is all properly signed and dated with your full contact information.

Ensure all contact is in writing, and refer to any phone contacts you make with time and date in other written material and record the person's name and work area.
I suspect you will otherwise get the brush-off!

Having a "paper-trail" creates a powerful argument after a period with indisputable evidence of the problem history and they have a responsibility to answer any written material also in writing, if your letters are answered by a phone call, request a written reply also. 
In dis-satisfaction cases "the pen is significantly greater than the sword".

Cheers, qldit.


----------

